

Spritz: A spongy RC4-like stream cipher and hash function [pdf] - dchest
http://people.csail.mit.edu/rivest/pubs/RS14.pdf

======
jedisct1
And a C implementation:
[https://github.com/jedisct1/spritz](https://github.com/jedisct1/spritz)

